# Input jack problems



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Just took out my amp chasis (jcm800 4010/2204) to retrieve my input jack. Ive almost lost it before but saved it, this time i was plenty wasted when i got home at 2am and decided to plug er in lol. So ya plastic nut fell off and lost my input jack in the amp.

I was going through the low input for the last week but I missed the gain of the high input and needed to remedy the situation. Plus my pedals sound kinda whack through the low input.

What do you guys use to prevent this. A drop of crazy glue?

I gave it a quarter turn with the wrench but its a plastic nut so i dont want to over tighten it. And I dont really like taking out my amp chassis. This would really suck during a gig or even at a jam sesh.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Consider replacing both of the jacks with good quality Switchcraft jacks or similar ?

Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

does that stuff release with a bit of muscle or do you need a de-bonder like with crazy glue?

I know for nuts and bolts there is a strong one and a weaker loctite. forget which one is which. 

I'd like to use something i might have around the house, going jammin in an hour or so... im staring at a bottle of elmers school glue and a tube of crazy glue. elmers might not be strong enough while crazy glue is just, well crazy lol.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> I'd like to use something *i might have around the house*


Not ideal, but plumbers teflon tape on the threads MIGHT help to hold things together until you come up with a better solution. At least it isn't intrusive.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

With the Loctite brand, Red is high strength permanent, Blue is medium strength removable and Purple is low strength for small thread. Blue is fine.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, ill pick up some of the blue stuff next time im at crappy tire.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Fingernail polish is a good fix if you are in a pinch.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Clear silicone...strong enough, clear enough to hide...and will give/release when you need to get off


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Blue Loctite or Purple loctite doesn't work on plastic. It works on metal only as it needs a but of oxidation and lack of air to cure


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

aye. plastic nut. didn't notice that.
is the input jack plastic? if metal, then get a metal nut.
if plastic, then have it replaced (greco's suggestion).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Careful gents....there's a reason why their plastic. It isolates the ground. Metal might work but then again, might get a loop hum too. Best to make sure you put insulator spacers if you use them.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, good point! I put the washer in between the jack and the chassis when I put it back together. And yes plastic nut, plastic jack.
Held fine for the jam sesh tonight. 1/4 turn with the wrench helped.

Didnt plan on replacing anything just wanted to secure the nut so it doesn't loosen of from vibration. Aint broke, too cheap to fix it.

I thought of silicone but it can get messy. Clear nail polish, never thought of that one.

I think Ill try some nail polish and see how it does. wifes got some around here somewhere...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Careful gents....*there's a reason why their plastic.* *It isolates the ground.* Metal might work but then again, might get a loop hum too. Best to make sure you put insulator spacers if you use them.


I have learned a good lesson with this thread. Thanks nonreverb!

Hope the nail polish will solve the problem.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

A drop of hot melt glue on the thread would stop the nut from walking loose.


----------

